# Fly fishing on the Franconia Brook Trail?



## kgilby (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks to Mike P. for the suggested hike that includes the Franconia Br Tr.  Is there an opportunity to fish along the trail, from the AT to Rt. 112?


----------

